# Hhhhooooooooly-



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.littlebigplanet.com/en-us/news/article/marvel_costume_packs_and_level_kit_coming_july_7th/

:O Speechless.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2010)

Once I saw "level kit"...
*fistpump*
Haha.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Once I saw "level kit"...
> *fistpump*
> Haha.


I wonder how much all this will cost o_o


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably from 4-6, each week.
But since there's going to be a level kit, one of the weeks might be more.
The costumes are going to work great in LBP2.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all too much for my mind to take in @w@


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2010)

I want a PS3 even more now.):


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2010)

The Iron Man costume already has me set on buying.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2010)

Lecksi said:
			
		

> The Iron Man costume already has me set on buying.


Trudat, already planning a War Machine


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 26, 2010)

BRB Getting Points Cards


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2010)

I got on to specifically bump this thread.

Looks great, I'll be getting it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> I got on to specifically bump this thread.
> 
> Looks great, I'll be getting it.


I was a little disappointed at the lack of Deadpool/Nightcrawler, but it's still a great pack 

And lol, your sig XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2010)

I hope they make a PSP version also...


----------



## SamXX (Jun 27, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2010)

http://marvel.com/news/all.12980.first_look~colon~_iron_man_in_littlebigplanet

First look at Iron Man!











Comparison to older version:


----------



## Wish (Jun 28, 2010)

I really want this game now. :C
Dunno if I should get this instead of 3Ds...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 29, 2010)

The Thing, i think i had too high hopes for these guys, they look a wee bit funny.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 29, 2010)

Damn looking good


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the Thing, just not the random piece of rock sticking out of his face.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 29, 2010)

They look awesome :0


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

You know what? This is making me want to buy a PS3, and I might buy LBP just so when I get LBP2 I have $30 of DLC, which is the price of LBP GoTY Edition anyways.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> You know what? This is making me want to buy a PS3, and I might buy LBP just so when I get LBP2 I have $30 of DLC, which is the price of LBP GoTY Edition anyways.


Why haven't you wanted one before? What is wrong with you, get it. :U


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted one, but I had like, no money.

There goes my 3DS fund!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE SPIRIT!

Besides, you've got Christmas to make up all that 3DS money. Gift cards galore!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I gotta get about 100 dollars more... 

Or find a really good deal.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2010)

Two more costumes announced.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mystique</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Daredevil</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2010)

Dare Devil looks awesome, but Mystique needs more of a scaly look.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Dare Devil looks awesome, but Mystique needs more of a scaly look.


Scaly? You mean after that terrible movie? I would've been pretty po'd if they did, hopefully they'll keep Wolverine in his normal costume..









EDIT: Also, LittleBigPlanet.com updated they're site http://www.littlebigplanet.com/en-us/game_guide/ps3/downloadable_content/ And put up the first pack


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't even need to be scaly, I thought the movie was alright, but it still needs to be a little darker blue.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are. They showed a preview in a ComicCon once.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 3, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks fine, maybe a liiiiiittle darker.. 

IMO, the first one was okay, rest all sucked.

@Ricano: True, but didn't they change Iron Man's suit a bit? So they could change Wolvi D:


----------



## Thunder (Jul 13, 2010)

Spider-man, announced!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 13, 2010)

Spiderman has webs under his arms?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 13, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Spiderman has webs under his arms?


In some cases, i think.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 13, 2010)

Excuse the double post:














I'd expect... Elektra tomorrow? I think


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 13, 2010)

Flaming Torch looks meh, the pattern would be good for making Jack Skellinton scarecrow form though.
Or I could just use the pumpkin head. xD


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Elektra, those Sais look nice.

"Come back tomorrow for your first look at a spirited "LittleBigPlanet" Marvel costume"


----------



## Thunder (Jul 16, 2010)

The God of Thunder layeths the Mjolnir on LittleBigPlanet:














And Ghost Rider:














That concludes Pack #2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2010)

GODCHILD1020 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we can


----------



## Thunder (Jul 27, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> GODCHILD1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, we can


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2010)

http://marvel.com/news/all.13507.get_littlebigplanet_marvel_costume_pack_3

So, i got the pack yesterday, it's a pretty good one, Wolverine's claws pop out when he's angry, and unlike the AC guy, it's not wood. =D His eyes can be colored, as they're not the glowing eyes, his belt takes up the waist spot, and unfortunately, his shoulder pads take up the torso part, so unless you're good at detailing the skin, it wouldn't be too useful.

Venom's skin is pretty interesting, really textured and "symbiote" like, also, when angered the tendrils on his back extend. His tendrils are connected to the torso (Which is unfortunate for me, so if i want to use it for my Carnage, he either has to go without the tendrils, or have a muscular body.) his gloves have pointed ends as if he has claws.

Nothing too special to detail about the other three, but if you got any questions about 'em i can answer 'em


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> http://marvel.com/news/all.13507.get_littlebigplanet_marvel_costume_pack_3
> 
> So, i got the pack yesterday, it's a pretty good one, Wolverine's claws pop out when he's angry, and unlike the AC guy, it's not wood. =D His eyes can be colored, as they're not the glowing eyes, his belt takes up the waist spot, and unfortunately, his shoulder pads take up the torso part, so unless you're good at detailing the skin, it wouldn't be too useful.
> 
> ...


you have a PS3? :V


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My older bro's PS3. Not mines


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 4, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> http://marvel.com/news/all.13507.get_littlebigplanet_marvel_costume_pack_3
> 
> So, i got the pack yesterday, it's a pretty good one, Wolverine's claws pop out when he's angry, and unlike the AC guy, it's not wood. =D His eyes can be colored, as they're not the glowing eyes, his belt takes up the waist spot, and unfortunately, his shoulder pads take up the torso part, so unless you're good at detailing the skin, it wouldn't be too useful.
> 
> ...


wat

When did you get a PS3? D: And why haven't we played together?!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's technically not mine, i use my bro's.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 6, 2010)

HULK, LEAKED! *Smashes*

http://www.play-mag.co.uk/photos/littlebigplanet-2-studio-visit-photos/


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2010)

Hulk! Although i wish they made his skin darker, and made his hair different. Not too fond of the classic one.






Frank Castle, The Punisher! Costume would be so much cooler with a gun or somethin'


----------



## 8bit (Aug 10, 2010)

TEE BEE TEE ADVENTURHES Is Better than this


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> TEE BEE TEE ADVENTURHES Is Better than this


Yeah... Your opinion isn't really one i'd trust.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

Deadpool costume yet?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Deadpool costume yet?


Won't be one sadly, the others yet to be announced are Storm, Magneto, and Green Goblin.

I'll just have to settle with my costume Deadpool one BD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didja make one?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want.... BUT I don't have a PS3. I'm EBAY lurking for a cheap working one so I can get LBP & LBP 2.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiice, planning on getting any Marvel packs?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly. I need a PS3 first.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, right.

Don't forget to buy the Game of The Year Edition! =D


----------



## Thunder (Aug 12, 2010)

And...






Storm!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

The last costume, would work good for a Juggernaut helmet.


----------

